# Tribute to ABN generosity!



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

I decided to show pics of bottles that have come from fellow members.. I won't say which member was the gracious contributor of which bottles yet.. wanna get this over with quick..! THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT BOTTLES!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

...actually this pic is better..[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice friends there Charlie-----great bottles too[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Getting closer to building that bottle house![]
 You can make a dollhouse with the minis, too.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 14, 2009)

I honestly didnt think it would clean up that nice..Glad its home.Thank you for your vast well of knowledge


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

Kate.. I'm saving the mini's for the dog house.. which is where I will live... Eric this bottle was in pretty good shape, but it had some white sickness. (who doesn't?) I poured acid into this one, up to that line.. let it sit 10 mins.. the difference is notable, if not noteworthy..


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2009)

Those baseball stitched Heinz are always cool.


----------



## glass man (Aug 14, 2009)

YES CHARLIE,PEOPLE ON HERE HAVE BEEN VERY GREAT TO ME TOO AND YOU ARE ONE OF THEM! THANK ALL ON HERE FOR CARING. YOU KNOW THE WORLD WOULD BE A BETTER PLACE IF IT WAS LIKE HERE!WE HAVE OUR FIGHTS ,BUT SO WHAT......JAMIE


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 16, 2009)

Glad to see you got the bottles in one piece this time Charlie. Was kinda worried after the last encounter with the postal service.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

Gary, thank you VERY MUCH!! These bottles are awesome!! And I gotta mention how incredibly well packed they were this time, it gave me ideas on how to pack bottles to ship to Romania..


----------



## divya (Aug 18, 2009)

I have seen a lot of good bottles in this forum. This posting makes me more interesting to be a member. It is really a great tribute to this forum. They have achieved everything only by their perseverance towards their work.


----------

